# Cambridge Ferry



## CAPT.BOB (Jun 26, 2008)

Does anyone know when she finally went to the breakers and where?
I have fond memories of this great old Vessel, where we had to get out the anchor for docking, as there were no fancy bow pushes to make things easy.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

CAPT.BOB, here's a history and some pictures of the ferry:

http://www.doverferryphotos.co.uk/pastandpresent/cbf.htm


----------



## CAPT.BOB (Jun 26, 2008)

Bruce,

Thanks for the link.
Bob


----------



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi,

I have been told that during 1976 she was used in the making of the film "A Bridge too far".

Is anyone able to confirm this?

Rgds
NT


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

nevillethorndike said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been told that during 1976 she was used in the making of the film "A Bridge too far".
> 
> ...


I'll ask some of the crew on my current ship. Many of them were in the company at the time.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Here's another link.
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/cambridge_ferry_1963.htm
She went to Turkish breakers in 2003.


----------



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

Hawkeye said:


> I'll ask some of the crew on my current ship. Many of them were in the company at the time.


Thanks. I'd be very interested(Thumb) 

Rgds
NT


----------



## cambria49 (May 11, 2005)

As far as I know she was involved in transporting the vehicles used in the movie.


----------



## Oceanspan (Mar 4, 2006)

There is also some very interesting info on the train ferries in Dover on the Dover Ferry Photos forum, including mention of the Cambridge Ferry:

http://www.doverferryphotosforums.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=567


----------



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks everybody(Thumb) 

Rgds
NT


----------

